# Meklē produktu? >  IKA06N60T!!! Ir analogi?

## Tristan

Ir nodeguši 2x IKA06N60T

Diemžēl problēmas sagādā iegāde, jo nav plaši pieejams.
Kāds var ieteikt analogus? - Kas iespējams ir LV pieejami.

Agregāts - 0,55kW frekvenču pārveidotājs.

Datasheet!!

----------


## Powerons

A kur bproblēma sameklēt analogu IGBT uz 600V 6A !!!????

Ieraksti Elfas meklētājā un izvēlies pēc parametriem ko vajag.

----------


## Tristan

Pateicos par norādi.

----------


## Tristan

Paldies ''Powerons'' lietotājam par veltīto laiku.

Analaogs piemeklēts, bet frekvenču ģenerators vēl nav atdzīvināts, bet ir procesā.

(Lūdzu slēgt tēmu)

----------

